# map printer



## sentme_mail (Apr 30, 2002)

hi,
how do i map a printer that is connected to a windows print server with shared name \\newvision_server\2nd_floor_printer
from DOS?
thanks


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

NET USE LPT1 \\servername\printername


----------



## sentme_mail (Apr 30, 2002)

there is no problem mapping \\newvision_server\2nd_floor_printer in windows however the problem comes when i try to do it in a DOS machine
any help?


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

> problem comes when i try to do it in a DOS machine


What kind of problem?

NET USE LPT1: \\newvision_server\2nd_floor_printer

Should work. If you are getting an error message post it for us to see.


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

If it's a true DOS environment and not just a DOS window in Windows you need a DOS network client installed and running. NET USE is part of Windows. Is this a DOS application or plain ole DOS.

Just found today in another thread...

http://www.nu2.nu/bootdisk/network/


----------

